

Oracle Monetizes Java and the JVM With Commercial Features - code-dog
http://nerds-central.blogspot.com/2011/11/oracle-monetizes-java.html

======
macmac
I think you will find that this is related to the Commercial Features that
originated from JRockit ref. :
[http://www.spyfoos.com/index.php/2011/07/28/oracle-
java-7-an...](http://www.spyfoos.com/index.php/2011/07/28/oracle-java-7-and-
commercial-features/)

